# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  تعريف الفيلسوف......

## عادل سعداوي

قال أحدهم في تعريف الفيلسوف ما يلي :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  يرفض الإعتقاد بدون فهم ويبحث ويتساءل ويفتّش عن شيء آخر غير ما هو ظاهر ويشك في
ما يقدّم إلبه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## سعود بن عبد العزيز

شكرآ لك 

فائده لطيفه

----------


## عادل سعداوي

لا شكر على واجب يا أخي سعود فكلّنا يفيد ويستفيد والله المستعان على البرّ والتقوى...

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

ما اصل هذه الكلمة اخ عادل وهل هي معربة ام اصيلة؟

----------


## عادل سعداوي

عادل سعداوي : هي كلمة دخيلة عن اللغة العربية وأصلها يوناني وتتكون من كلمتين philos و sophos ومعناها بالعربية حبّ الحكمة والفيلسوف هو المحبّ للحكمة والساعي إلى إدراكها....والله أعلم

----------

